# latest mobility radeon 9000/9100 igp drivers



## mknott (Jun 23, 2004)

hi there,

i have got a Acer Travelmate 2500 laptop with a mobility radeon 9000/9100 igp video card in it. im not 100% sure what card it has in it as in windows xp display properties it says...

chip type: mobility radeon 9100 igp agp (0x5835)
adapter string: ati mobility radeon 9000 igp

im trying to update the drivers to the latest ones possiable but cant manage to find any.

i currently have the ones from the acer website installed however these will not allow me to play a dvd as it says "windows media player cannot play this dvd because there is a problem with digital copy protection between your dvd drive, decoder, and video card. try installing an updated driver for your video card."

Im also wanting to play games like sims 2 ect. would they work on this vga card with 128mb shaired ram? (i have 1280mb ram installed (1gb stick and a 256mb stick))

While on the topic of this vga card... anyone know if it will work with vista home premium?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi mate!

I had to reinstall ATI drivers on an older Acer laptop sometime ago. I could not find any suitable drivers except the ones provided by Acer's website...But I know of an utility that lets you install normal (non mobile) ATI drivers on laptops...The problem is that I don't recall the name off this util, I 'll post back if I find more info. You should keep in mind though that ATI does not provide newer drivers for chipsets like the 9000/9200 series any more, you have to stick with older drivers. Hopefully they will be newer than yours.

However the problem with media player may have nothing to do with graphics drivers after all...

I guess you can play Sims 2, I ve seen it on a 9200 igp card, AMD Athlon XP mobile 2600+ and only 256 MBs of RAM and it was running pretty good.

You can install Vista but I do not recommend it since your machine seems to be a little old. If you plan to do just basic stuff like web browsing and word proccessing you will be ok but it will be painful if you decide to run any heavier apps.


----------



## mknott (Jun 23, 2004)

i have vista on a p4 3ghz, 2gb ram and it runs not to bad. only reason i was asking is i have heard vista wont work on the 9000/9100 igp vga card.

im ashuming the ones on ati website are older then the ones i have as they say there for win 9x where mine is for win xp.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

mknott said:


> i have vista on a p4 3ghz, 2gb ram and it runs not to bad. only reason i was asking is i have heard vista wont work on the 9000/9100 igp vga card.
> 
> im ashuming the ones on ati website are older then the ones i have as they say there for win 9x where mine is for win xp.


EDIT: Regarding what I said at my previous post. Your machine (except the GPU) will be totally cool with Vista, I didn't pay attention to your RAM amount...Sorry!

There you can find the utility to use Radeon drivers with mobile chips...Please use with caution and at your own risk.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33693860

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML

There you can find the latest windows xp driver for your GPU. It seems like they don't offer a Vista driver. However, I don't know if a native Microsoft driver comes with Vista. But in that case forget any games, unfortunately the driver won't be the best...I also got some info on the gpu requirements for Vista and it seems that the 9000 series are not supported. That's not because of the hardware itself but because ATI doesn't provide WMMD certified drivers. I guess you can run the OS but without Aero enabled or if it can be enabled the performance won't be good...


----------



## mknott (Jun 23, 2004)

i tried that rage3d link but the links it shows dont work 

never mind looks like ill have to use my desktop for games still


----------

